# Boer Wether Advice



## aimiecrowder (Jun 18, 2017)

Hello! My son is in 4h and will be showing his boer wether. We went to an open show today and the wether weighed 100lbs. The judge said he had a good body structure but was a little too soft. I would like for him to lose a few pounds and tighten up for the fair. We have about 2 weeks until the fair. We feed Umbarger Meat Creep. I have taken him off hay, and I plan to cut back on his feed. We started giving 15oz of egg drench a day last week. I am looking for any other suggestions to help him tighten up. We also walk him every night. I have attached a picture for reference from todays show.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

I dont know anything about showing, but he is Gorgeous to me.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

We had one that was too soft. We cut his food back and it looked like he lost muscle and kept the fat. We made it worse. 

If it were me, I would run him. Make him run for his life. You want him doing sprints for 100 yards or so. Give him a minute or two break then run him again. Run him until he is breathing hard. 

Good Luck.


----------



## ForeverBoerd (May 3, 2017)

As far as running goes, it seems that long jogs are good for burning fat and short sprints are good for building muscle. Good luck!


----------

